# Pigs



## silverbadger (Apr 5, 2009)

A trailer of pigs overturned today. Police warning motorists the M1 is like a car pork with pigtailbacks.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

LOL did you nick that from Bobbie 

Charlie


----------



## silverbadger (Apr 5, 2009)

Just got a text 5mins ago from another bobby! Spooky!


----------

